# Never made a fountain pen



## KCW (Apr 23, 2015)

I think I want to start learning more about fountain pens.  I figure that using one is the best way to learn more about them.  I always see that people are saying to use high quality paper when using one, so my question is, if I use this at work, where I will not be using high quality paper, will I still learn the intricacies of fountain pens, or will the paper complicate things, too much?  Like the title says, this would be the first one I have made (or used), and know only what I have learned here so far.  Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 23, 2015)

You'll learn a lot as you go. Sometimes it's more than just the paper. The ink will play a big part in it as well. Some inks are more lubricated and will feel smoother on most papers. Absorption rate, drying time, Ink flow, & size of the nib (XF, F, M, B) all play their part. 

Sometimes I'll have better results on my standard printer paper than I will on expensive Rhodia paper. Feathering is the more annoying part for me. 

My advice would be to make your pen and learn how to tune the stock nib. There are tons of youtube videos on how to adjust the tines and ink flow. Get your pen writing nice and smooth. Then try several samples of different brands of ink (www.gouletpencompany.com sells inexpensive samples) and find the ink that performs best for your situation. I'd assume your work paper will be copy paper or printer paper so I'd experiment with those.


----------



## jsolie (Apr 23, 2015)

I use a couple of my fountain pens at work.  They work on the standard yellow pads and yellow sticky notes.  Depending on ink and nib, they can bleed through or feather quite a bit.  It just makes me appreciate good paper (Rhodia, Clairefontaine, and oddly enough, my inkjet printer paper at home) better.

I do find that I need to clean the nibs or use the converter to get a drop of ink out when they start to get stubborn.  That usually means that things have picked up crud and other dust from the paper.


----------



## KCW (Apr 23, 2015)

I did order a couple Jr. Gent kits to play with. I have made the roller ball version, and liked them, so hopefully I will like the fountain pen version.


----------



## lyonsacc (Apr 24, 2015)

Like Mr. Brooks said - look at Goulet Pen 's website.  He has some fountain pen 101 videos that I found REALLY helpful


----------



## KCW (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you for the comments.  I have started watching the videos on Goulet Pen 's website and they are quite interesting.  I also went through the "behind the FP nib" techniques tutorial in the library and have been watching other youtube videos (I have even sat through a few calligraphy videos also, hoping for something useful).  I taught myself to turn, by watching youtube videos, and the information here, hopefully I can do the same with this.


----------



## KCW (Apr 29, 2015)

*Update*

Well here it is, my first one.


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks good.  Have you wrote with it yet?


----------



## KCW (Apr 29, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> Looks good.  Have you wrote with it yet?



I have, it is on my desk right now.  I think I will like it.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (May 5, 2015)

First 3 are kitless;
Wood (still working on the spicies) 12mm Triple start threads on wood.  Soaked it in CA until it went through and trough. Section and Clip in rhodium.
Second is acrylic with a silver ring as a band.
third was my first kitless pen
Last is a Spring Blossom Kit with a blank made by the master scroller.


----------



## KCW (May 5, 2015)

Are you trying to make me feel bad about myself. lol.


----------



## duncsuss (May 5, 2015)

KCW said:


> Are you trying to make me feel bad about myself. lol.



You have nothing to be ashamed of ... the pen you made looks great, shape, fit and finish are superb.

Kitless involves some different processes, but the principles are the same -- and you can apply the skills you've already proved that you have mastered to make kitless pens if you choose.


----------



## KCW (May 5, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> KCW said:
> 
> 
> > Are you trying to make me feel bad about myself. lol.
> ...



Wow, thanks for the nice words!


----------



## Joey-Nieves (May 5, 2015)

KCW said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > KCW said:
> ...


When your ready to jump in just ask us for help.  If you come over I'll even teach you,(if you bring the refreshments).


----------

